

My beautiful, high-maintenance wife, Apple - petenixey
http://peternixey.com/post/37988283331/my-beautiful-high-maintenance-wife-apple

======
arrrg
Great sexism, bro!

------
olgeni
Ok, let's think this through. Maybe if I pull both drives from the mirror my
life will be interesting againpanic: ZFS: I/O failure (read on <unknown> off
0: zio 0x8aab9678 [L0 SPA space map] 1000L/800P DVA[0]=<0:5a0006b000:c00>
DVA[1]= <0:760005e000:c00> DVA[2]=0:910006f000:c00> fletcher4 lzjb LE
contiguous birth=30357 fill=1 cksum=826e30d130:8ee58de6107a:5f1171be2ea

------
kiskis
Paraphilia in its finest form

